# Targeted increase in social welfare



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

Living alone allowance by €5 to €19

Fuel allowance by €3.50 per week

Qualified child payment by €5 over 12, and €2 under 12  

carers support grant by €150

self employed PUP - getting rid of earnings disregard so that they can do some work.


----------

